# Found Homing Pigeon - Los Angeles



## nancyn (Dec 9, 2011)

A homing pigeon has landed in our backyard. It doesn't seem sick or injured, though we know very little about birds. We have the bird in a large dog crate with newspapers, bird seed, and water. But we have no idea what to do next. We have three dogs who are way too interested in the bird, and we live in an area of feral cats and lots of coyotes. We'd like to move this bird to a safe place, but have been unable to find local resources. We have let the bird out of the cage (under supervision) to see if it would fly away, and it doesn't. It's fairly easy to catch. Ideas?


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Wild bird seed, water, safe enclosure and a warm room would be a great start! It would if you added a pinch of salt and sugar to the water. And then await further instructions here l.

Thanks, kamz


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

nancyn said:


> A homing pigeon has landed in our backyard. It doesn't seem sick or injured, though we know very little about birds. We have the bird in a large dog crate with newspapers, bird seed, and water. But we have no idea what to do next. We have three dogs who are way too interested in the bird, and we live in an area of feral cats and lots of coyotes. We'd like to move this bird to a safe place, but have been unable to find local resources. We have let the bird out of the cage (under supervision) to see if it would fly away, and it doesn't. It's fairly easy to catch. Ideas?


Does it have a band on its leg? If you post all the letters and numbers, we could try to find the owner. In the meantime, I would keep it confined to a cage. Being that tame, its very easy prey for a predator.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Google racing Pigeon clubs in your area. You might find one close by and they'll be able to help you.


----------

